# Variation de la luminosité de l'écran sur Powerbook depuis Tiger



## alastorne (8 Juin 2005)

Je constate depuis quelques semaines, après mon installation de Tiger sur un Powerbook 1.5Ghz 12" en config standard que la luminosité de l'écran varie de manière impromptue. :mouais: 

Ca se produit à plus ou moins chaque démarrage ou chaque reprise d'activité après une veille profonde.

Parfois, il m'arrive aussi de ne pas pouvoir régler le niveau par cran (+1 / -1) mais seulement par deux !

Il semble donc que la gestion de la luminosité de l'écran soit buguée dans Tiger ?  

Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## darsh (8 Juin 2005)

Ah oui, je suis pas fou. J'ai remarqué ca une seule fois pour le moment, mais ca m'a parut tres louche, a la sortie d'une mise en veille.

J'ai redemarré le mac et c'etait bon. Je n'ai pas eu d'autres pb, pour le moment.

A suivre ...


----------



## MacpasMoc (25 Septembre 2005)

alastorne a dit:
			
		

> Il semble donc que la gestion de la luminosité de l'écran soit buguée dans Tiger ?
> 
> Qu'en dites-vous ?



Pour ma part, c'est un doux euphémisme: Plus du tout de réglage de luminosité sur mon TiBook 867 depuis le passage à Tiger (ça fait un bail!), une seule résolution proposée (l'écran devient minuscule lorsqu'une appli ou un jeu change la résolution à la volée), bref le GROS BUG bien crasseux qui rend la vie impossible (certains ont la luminosité bloquée sur une valeur extrème et là c'est vraiment plus jouable.

Que fait APPLE? La 10.4.1 et la 10.4.2 n'ont strictement rien amélioré. Alors ils censurent trois des six fils sur leur forums qui en parlent.

On semble assez nombreux à souffrir de cette maladie orpheline. J'ai lancé un post chez MacBidouille.


----------

